# Working 2 jobs



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

So since OT isn’t being approved. Where else can I get a second job. Can I work at another Target store on the weekends? (Like the ones I shop at, or the SC) Or can I apply at a competitors store for the weekends like Walmart? Or can I work at Chick-fil-A?


----------



## Reshop Ninja (May 23, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> So since OT isn’t being approved. Where else can I get a second job. Can I work at another Target store on the weekends? (Like the ones I shop at, or the SC) Or can I apply at a competitors store for the weekends like Walmart? Or can I work at Chick-fil-A?


I don't think you can work at another store to pick up hours on a regular basis nor work at a direct competitor of Target. However, both of these are things you can verify with your etl and hr etl. As for where you should look for a second job depends upon how much more income you need and for how long you would plan to work there.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Reshop Ninja said:


> I don't think you can work at another store to pick up hours on a regular basis nor work at a direct competitor of Target. However, both of these are things you can verify with your etl and hr etl. As for where you should look for a second job depends upon how much more income you need and for how long you would plan to work there.


Yeah I know. I have to wait till Tuesday. With OT net roughly 11-12 weekly. Without OT net roughly like 7-8 weekly. So do you see the money I’m losing? I’m single and am about to have to live by myself. There’s a Dollar General down the road and I don’t know if that would be against policy. I’ll ask my local


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Yeah I know. I have to wait till Tuesday. With OT net roughly 11-12 weekly. Without OT net roughly like 7-8 weekly. So do you see the money I’m losing? I’m single and am about to have to live by myself. There’s a Dollar General down the road and I don’t know if that would be against policy. I’ll ask my local


You did not save any money?


----------



## Dream Baby (May 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did not save any money?


I believe the pay at Dollar General is a lot less than Target anyway.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did not save any money?


Nah I wear gucci. Lol for real I show up wearing Gucci every day. I got these Gucci frames with my health insurance


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I believe the pay at Dollar General is a lot less than Target anyway.


idk


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did not save any money?


I actually need to budget a lot better. I am driving for Shipt now.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 23, 2022)

Do eBay on the side. Hourly pay is for suckers


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Do eBay on the side. Hourly pay is for suckers


E-commerce 💸. I know ppl. You have to know people in this industry. Have to reconnect with them. Your cool in my books 🤙


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

I’m going to talk to my OM and SOM regarding some extra hours when I go back to work. After I see what they say and let them know why I need to work overtime then I will go from there. I might take a part-time job helping other people in recovery. I’ll have 2 years AA on 9/27/22. I just need to communicate. Almost forgot. It’s a sacrifice we take on our bodies though working so many hours. Trust me it’s catching up to me. 😪 that’s why I’m trying to get a work from home or a hybrid job. I’m going to be working at Target for the rest of my life and I just need something a little bit easier on my body because I don’t think I could do this for 25 years


----------



## NKG (May 23, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> So since OT isn’t being approved. Where else can I get a second job. Can I work at another Target store on the weekends? (Like the ones I shop at, or the SC) Or can I apply at a competitors store for the weekends like Walmart? Or can I work at Chick-fil-A?


No


----------



## Avocadioo (May 24, 2022)

NKG said:


> No


Thanks.


----------



## Kaitii (May 24, 2022)

our new tech tm also works at walmart so idk prolly depends on your store lol

i work as a pet sitter during the day and just close at night and idk abt your area but theres tons of warehouses that have set shifts that are hiring too


----------



## Avocadioo (May 24, 2022)

Kaitii said:


> our new tech tm also works at walmart so idk prolly depends on your store lol
> 
> i work as a pet sitter during the day and just close at night and idk abt your area but theres tons of warehouses that have set shifts that are hiring too


I would *NEVER* work for a competitor while still employed with Target.


----------



## tgrusyc (May 24, 2022)

Why would it even be Targets business if you chose to work at a competitor while you're not scheduled?


----------



## Avocadioo (May 25, 2022)

tgrusyc said:


> Why would it even be Targets business if you chose to work at a competitor while you're not scheduled?


It’s not my business


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 25, 2022)

tgrusyc said:


> Why would it even be Targets business if you chose to work at a competitor while you're not scheduled?


Learning about a new process at your other job... "Oh I see, that seems inefficient. We do it this way at Target and it works better".

That's a conflict of interest


----------



## Psyfire (May 31, 2022)

Movie theatre. They'd be behind Target so you would give them the Target schedule and they'd work around that. Just also ask for not a lot of hours so you don't get overworked or at least figure out what your limit is.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 1, 2022)

I asked my HR if I could work a part-time job at a place I'll call "The River" it's a pick-your-days every week type gig. My HR told me as long as I wasn't a manager there and it was hourly they didn't see a problem. But they also told me what they didn't know they couldn't say anything. It was more of a general question since I was only thinking about it, but that was good to know.


----------



## lokinix (Jun 2, 2022)

I am a teacher and I had the job before Target. It's well known since I'm working 40 at one and 35 at Target. My store has been extremely accommodating,  especially with letting me work longer shifts on my days off from my first job.


----------



## StaticSun (Jun 3, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> So since OT isn’t being approved. Where else can I get a second job. Can I work at another Target store on the weekends? (Like the ones I shop at, or the SC) Or can I apply at a competitors store for the weekends like Walmart? Or can I work at Chick-fil-A?


Great question, but ultimately it's market by market. I highly suggest you check with local job boards and/or companies in your area.

Also, probably shouldn't be all gucci'd if you're on an hourly gig less than FT. Kinda irresponsible, unless you're thrifting it all.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

StaticSun said:


> Great question, but ultimately it's market by market. I highly suggest you check with local job boards and/or companies in your area.
> 
> Also, probably shouldn't be all gucci'd if you're on an hourly gig less than FT. Kinda irresponsible, unless you're thrifting it all.


I be Gucci’d down at my side gig. The insurance offered by my employer is how I purchased these Gucci‘s. Someone told me once to mind my own business.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

Always start with your local HR first or ask your direct leader as per chain of command. Happy Independence Day Merica 🇺🇸🤘. All you college students please party responsibly. 😈🤪. I’ll be studying online 📚


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

StaticSun said:


> Great question, but ultimately it's market by market. I highly suggest you check with local job boards and/or companies in your area.
> 
> Also, probably shouldn't be all gucci'd if you're on an hourly gig less than FT. Kinda irresponsible, unless you're thrifting it all.


Is this a chat bot?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 3, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Is this a chat bot?



Dude, do you not read the titles under peoples names?
Static is an Admin.
Which means he can make you not exist much faster than I can.
You really need to chill your jets.


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 4, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> I be Gucci’d down at my side gig. The insurance offered by my employer is how I purchased these Gucci‘s. Someone told me once to mind my own business.


Don't bring up details about a situation if you don't want people commenting about the details of your situation.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 4, 2022)

StaticSun said:


> Don't bring up details about a situation if you don't want people commenting about the details of your situation.


Gucci’d down as always


----------

